

KX Systems (KDB/k/q) overhauls its website - kiyoto
http://kx.com

======
rustc
Any HNer uses K/Q/KDB for personal/commercial purposes? What do you use it
for?

~~~
DannoHung
Use it professionally for what it's intended for. After 5 years, I've come to
realize that the language's limitations are too severe for building a robust
analytics system. Also, the shortcomings of the database engine will
eventually make you pull your hair out. Extending the language is a mean
undertaking too.

Great for prototyping though.

~~~
smithson5
...and your solution to production ready code is?..

~~~
smithson5
so in trading what thing would you describe as robust for trading?..

------
onetwothreefour
Which one of the top ten investment banks don't use it? :)

------
mingpan
I'm curious why they chose those particular syntax and operator naming
conventions. Of course, syntax is superficial to some extent, but this seems a
bit extreme.

~~~
fusiongyro
If you're referring to the language, it's derived from J, which is derived
from APL. There's a whole philosophy underlying this terseness, which is
basically but probably inadequately represented as: mathematical notation
isn't designed for amateur readability, it's designed as a tool for the mind
of the working mathematician, so it doesn't need to be all that approachable
to the newcomer.

~~~
daeken
> it's derived from J, which is derived from APL

Q is derived from K (it's a thin wrapper that uses words instead of sigils for
some verbs), which is derived from APL; J is a completely separate lineage,
also based on APL.

~~~
tom_b
Yes! Also, interestingly Arthur Whitney created the initial one page fragment
that started Roger Hui on J

<http://www.jsoftware.com/jwiki/Essays/Incunabulum>

<http://keiapl.org/rhui/remember.htm>

------
niggler
Spelling clearly wasn't a priority: "spohisticated"

